

One year of international phone calls, mapped - liotier
http://i.imgur.com/ucA8pwC.png

======
liotier
Source: DHL's Global Connectedness Index 2014
[http://www.dhl.com/content/dam/Campaigns/gci2014/downloads/d...](http://www.dhl.com/content/dam/Campaigns/gci2014/downloads/dhl_gci_2014_study_high.pdf)

------
liotier
Probably the dusk of "international phone calls" as a relevant metric : voice
over the Internet increasingly replaces POTS for international conversations.

